# Rebarreling a Browning A-bolt



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an A-bolt in .270 Winchester.  Can it be rebarreled to 7mm-08, and if so, how much would it cost?  I realize that 7-08 is a short action round and the .270 Win is a long action round, but I've seen long action savages in short action calibers.  If not, how much would it cost to rebarrel it to .280 Remington?


----------



## Carpathia (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes it can be done.

Call Carolina Precision Rifles for details.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 29, 2009)

Eddy,

I can't see where Browning makes a long and short action receiver......Maybe I'm missing something but it looks like their standard are the same as their long actions.

If that is in fact the case then you can re-barrel at will as long as the bolt face is the same.

Since you're in Buford you might want to go see the gunsmith at Top Guns just past Atlantic Billiards on Peachtree Industrial. The man does good work. He did the work on my 338-06 and 264 WM.









Robert


----------



## howl (Jan 29, 2009)

Browning uses more than one action length. Whole other rifles would be competitive cost-wise. The question to answer is whether or not it would feed to your satisfaction. Seems you could test feeding with a .243 cartridge before re-barreling.

If the barrel isn't shot out, I'd just load the .270 down some to get the same effect.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 29, 2009)

I talked with the gunsmith at Top Gun, and unless I could find a factory take-off .280 barrel, it just wouldn't be cost-effective.  I wish I could find a super deal in a Browning A-Bolt Synthetic Stalker in 7-08 and then sell the .270.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 31, 2009)

First off you will need a barrel in 7-08 as you can't rechamber a 280 since it is longer than the 7-08.  But here are some options to think about.  Some of the brownings carry a different thread pitch from model to model on the barrels.   I know that some smiths will not touch a stainless browning because of the 1x32" threads gall easily, and can be a problem removing the barrels.  However there may be a cheaper route.  Brownings use a smaller shank than do a remington so it might be possible to purchase a Remington 700 take off barrel in 7-08 and have it turned down and rethreaded for your browning.  Remington take off barrels are found all over the place for dirt cheap.  I've barreled many a model 70 doing just this as the model 70 is a smaller shank than the Rems as well.   Only other thing is that the Brownings are not universal from my understanding as far as the barrels go.  Some use a 15/16"x 20 tpi  while others are 1" x32"


----------

